# Do your goats do this?



## MadHouse

I thought of this, because my goats to stuff that I find weird, odd or make me laugh, and I am very sure this happens to all of you too!
So, this is the game:
You tell us one weird/odd/funny thing your goat(s) does, then the next person says yes or no, if their goats have done this. Then that person tells us an odd thing etc.
I will start.


When my male goats pee, they always make a meditative face.


----------



## happybleats

Yes.
My 7 year old mini Saanen doe puffs up when she sees me..hackles up and twist a bit like she's challenging me..but just melts in my hands when I start to love on her


----------



## Damfino

No, my goats aren't allowed to puff up at me. 

My first goat, Cuzco, loved to "smoke". Whenever we built a campfire he would put his face right over the smoke with his eyes half closed and inhale deeply. Then he would pee (goats have a pee reaction when they get smoke in their face for some reason). But after he ran out pee, Cuzco would still stand there inhaling the smoke and sometimes curling his upper lip up just a bit and smacking his tongue in and out.


----------



## MadHouse

No (about the “fake challenge”)
No (my goats have not taken up smoking, mostly because thye haven’t had a chance)

When my goats dither about eating a treat or other tidbit, and then decide to go for it, they eat with a lot of nodding.
Do your goats do this?


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner

My female goat Arwin likes to smell her pee then curls her lip in contentment. What a weirdo!


----------



## Kaitlyn

Yes
No

When Luna (my ND doe) plays, she will stand on her hind legs as straight as she can and do a little 'worm' dance.


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover

MadHouse said:


> No (about the “fake challenge”)
> No (my goats have not taken up smoking, mostly because thye haven’t had a chance)
> 
> When my goats dither about eating a treat or other tidbit, and then decide to go for it, they eat with a lot of nodding.
> Do your goats do this?


Yes my goats do this.

My one doe does this silly thing, we have a weird patch of weeds in the pasture that has a weird smell to it and every time they graze in that area she lays her front half of her body on the ground and uses her back legs to push herself around like she has a very itchy neck, but she only does it this weird patch of weeds, it looks hilarious 🤣
None of my other goats do this , but then again my other goats aren’t as weird as her, but I still love her to death no matter how weird or silly she gets


----------



## JML Farms

No...i guess I don't have the same kind of weeds. I have a goat that likes attention. When she comes up to me, and I ignore her, she will take her hoof and scratch me until I love on her. As soon as I stop, she's back to pawing on me!


----------



## MadHouse

Yes! I have a weird one like that too! And always when I have cleaning supplies in my hands!


----------



## Tanya

No my goats dont want things in our hands.

My goat Gizmo lies on my feet and licks my legs.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

No, no licking goats here. (Oh! That may be my new barn sign. "NO LICKING GOATS")

I tether my goats at feeding time. I often give them treats (banana slice, bread) when I unclip them. One doe will sniff the treat and pointedly look at her bowl. She will wait until I put the treat in her bowl, then eat it. She will not take it out of my hand. Once unclipped, however, she will greedily take treats out of my hand. She has been doing this, consistently, for months.


----------



## EJskeleton

no, i have never had a goat only take treats from my hands only if i untie them. lol.

My buck loves attention, and will clime up onto the feeder to get to eye level with my mom. Once he gets to eye level, he gets in my moms face like, "Scratch me please." lol 😂🤣


----------



## friesian49

My one goat is a grunter/sigher - sometimes it sounds like she's sighing at me for bothering her or grunting at me for making her do something - is there a difference?!. She's walking along and grunts. I'm brushing her and she'll grunt or sigh. She gets up or down and she'll grunt or sigh. She's 3 years old going on 30! I was worried at first, but nothing else is going on with her, she just makes noises. Sometimes I think I start grunting along with her!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

No, on the grunting and sighing. Though, I have one that will moan and make mmmhh sounds when he eats something that is a particularly favorite yummy.


----------



## MadHouse

No, no one moans at yummies (that is cute though!), but grunting like a piggie yes.

My goats will sometimes do a happy dance after getting a treat.( It’s such a gift for me to see them happy!)


----------



## Tanya

Gizmo does the happy dance when he escapes and gets to jump info my concrete braai pit. Destiny literally sounds like she is saying "nom nom nom" when she gets treats.

My goats both loooovvvveeeee to play with their sweetfeed before actually chewing it and maaaayyyyybbbbbeeeee swallowing it.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Yes, on the happy dances, they love whole salted peanuts with a passion. (Yep, he moans and mmmhhs like he is singing with each gobble and crunch) It's like a goat version of a broadway musical.

My lead wether feel in love/lust with a yearling deer during deer rut season. She was beside the fence flirting and wagging her tail all over the place to entice his affections. Except, when I entered the gate carrying their breakfast bowls and a bucket of water, he bolted the gate for the first time ever to go be with her. Water spilled all over me and their breakfast also landed on the ground. He ran wide open to follow her and the rest of the deer herd. After fastening the gate and asking him if "he had lost his foolish mind", grabbed a lead to bring him back home as I followed behind. Sad to say, he didn't clear the high tensile hot wire to the cow pasture next door and the shock knocked him to his knees. He came running back home faster than he left and grumbled at me because the gate was shut and he couldn't get back into the lot. Has anyone else ever had a wether get stupid over smelling heat cycles in a female?


----------



## MadHouse

NigerianNewbie said:


> Yes, on the happy dances, they love whole salted peanuts with a passion. (Yep, he moans and mmmhhs like he is singing with each gobble and crunch) It's like a goat version of a broadway musical.
> 
> My lead wether feel in love/lust with a yearling deer during deer rut season. She was beside the fence flirting and wagging her tail all over the place to entice his affections. Except, when I entered the gate carrying their breakfast bowls and a bucket of water, he bolted the gate for the first time ever to go be with her. Water spilled all over me and their breakfast also landed on the ground. He ran wide open to follow her and the rest of the deer herd. After fastening the gate and asking him if "he had lost his foolish mind", grabbed a lead to bring him back home as I followed behind. Sad to say, he didn't clear the high tensile hot wire to the cow pasture next door and the shock knocked him to his knees. He came running back home faster than he left and grumbled at me because the gate was shut and he couldn't get back into the lot. Has anyone else ever had a wether get stupid over smelling heat cycles in a female?


That is one crazy story! Even just the fact that the deer doe flirted with him!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

MadHouse said:


> That is one crazy story! Even just the fact that the deer doe flirted with him!


The deer herd here is not fearful of me and lots of times they will be hanging around the goat lot while I'm doing the chores totally unconcerned with my presence. They had became accustomed to seeing me outside even before I had goats, and I can now get really close to them since the goats starting living here with me. For the past two years, (and once so far this year) there will be fawns left lying beside the fence or close by, whether they are in the lot or out browsing in the field. The goats watch after the fawns like doting uncles, and will go trotting to the fence line and talk to the fawns if they happen to get up or move around. Go and greet the doe mama when she comes to gather up her kid(s) also. Once, a fawn was being naughty and not staying put where the doe left it, was wandering around all over the place. The lead goat started alarm calling to the mama doe and she came running to tend to the wayward fawn. She had the fawn to bed back down next to the fence and had a talk with the goats.... the fawn stayed put until she came back while the goats watched it for her like a hawk. I think the deer and goats are friends. The only concern I had when the lead goat bolted after the deer herd and his newly discovered lady love was Scar, the buck deer, hurting Partner for chasing after his females. It's unexplainable the way they (and I guess myself also) interact together and might be special circumstances. I feel privileged to be a part of whatever this human, goat, and deer relationship would be called.


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner

Crazy Goat Lover said:


> Yes my goats do this.
> 
> My one doe does this silly thing, we have a weird patch of weeds in the pasture that has a weird smell to it and every time they graze in that area she lays her front half of her body on the ground and uses her back legs to push herself around like she has a very itchy neck, but she only does it this weird patch of weeds, it looks hilarious 🤣
> None of my other goats do this , but then again my other goats aren’t as weird as her, but I still love her to death no matter how weird or silly she gets


My goat does this. But she does that on me when I'm sitting in the field. Maybe it's their way of showing their adoration for a person, place or thing ! Or she's telling me I have a weird smell lol


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner

JML Farms said:


> No...i guess I don't have the same kind of weeds. I have a goat that likes attention. When she comes up to me, and I ignore her, she will take her hoof and scratch me until I love on her. As soon as I stop, she's back to pawing on me!


Yes, mine do this. They will present a leg and let us scratch it and they look like they are in heaven. I also noticed they started mimicking our petting behavior by lightly pawing at each other for pets. The other one goes, "Thanks, I had a scratch there."


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner

NigerianNewbie said:


> No, on the grunting and sighing. Though, I have one that will moan and make mmmhh sounds when he eats something that is a particularly favorite yummy.


Yes, my girls stick their heads in the feeder with fresh alfalfa hay and make piggie contented noises, like little nursing babies. Makes my heart melt!


----------



## CaramelKittey

No, I have not seen my goats do this but it sounds cute!

One of my does, Squeaks, will eat an entire banana peel, or half apple whole. She will never calm down and take a small bite of something - she must eat it all at once!


----------



## Kaitlyn

No, my goats are very picky eaters. Apparently, all my animals are picky eaters, even the pigs and dogs. It’s ridiculous.

One of my little goats, Betty, likes to jump up on our laps any chance she gets for cuddles. Sitting down? That’s her snuggling spot now. She’s determined about it, too. I’ll continuously push her away or move my arms so she doesn’t jump up, and she’ll try anyways! It ends in either her falling off and throwing a tantrum because she’s not allowed up, or me giving in and giving her pets anyways.


----------



## Kass

No. I have one that loves her scratches, but not in your face affectionate. 

I have one spot in the fence that is not electric. Near the gate. Every Single Day this doe puts her head through the fence and freaks out when she can't get free . Why keep doing it? You'd have to ask her.


----------



## MellonFriend

Fun game!

No, my goats can get their heads unstuck from fences. But I have seen them do things multiple times that they knew would get them in trouble!

Every time I take my goats out of the pasture I have to make sure the gate swings out because if they get pushed behind the gate when it swings in they have no idea how to go around the open gate to get out. 🤔🙄


----------



## Boers4ever

Lol yes my goats do this. It’s kinda funny kinda annoying when they can’t figure out how to get out when the gate opens towards them instead of away! 
A lot of my younger goat about 8 months or so will stand on the fence almost completely upright and stretch their neck back as far as possible. It’s a strange sight. But they grow out of it after they’re about a year old.


----------



## Aasiya

Yes on the above! Mine love trying to topple the fence like that.
I have a doe who refuses to pee indoors...she holds it all night and then rushes out in the morning and let's go with a look of huge relief


----------



## MadHouse

No, none of mine hold their pee until morning! But one holds it until she can get doen from the ramp where 
she sleeps, to the bedding, and the other one pees all over the ramp. 🙄 

One of my goats has a memory like an elephant, when it comes to the fact that someone got something that she didn’t get. She still reminds me hours later, that I owe her!!


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover

Mini Oberhasli Owner said:


> My goat does this. But she does that on me when I'm sitting in the field. Maybe it's their way of showing their adoration for a person, place or thing ! Or she's telling me I have a weird smell lol


That’s funny, she’s probably showing her adoration for you!!😂


----------



## MadHouse

How about standing crooked while eating at the feeder. Do your goats do this?


----------



## i like my goats

no 
how about juming on you then trying to walk on 2 legs around


----------



## Tanya

Do your goats want bum scratches instead of ear scratches?


----------



## i like my goats

Tanya said:


> Do your goats want bum scratches instead of ear scratches?


no


----------



## Tanya

Then Destiny was in a REAL weird mood today


----------



## i like my goats

Tanya said:


> Then Destiny was in a REAL weird mood today


o


----------



## MellonFriend

Do your goats love to use each other as a prop to each their foot on. I swear they take every opportunity to set their foot on another goat so they can reach their itch. 🙄


----------



## MadHouse

Yes! And to reach a higher branch too! 😋 

Do your goats end every happy dance with a clack of horns with another goat? Mine do.


----------



## i like my goats

yea i worry they will get hurt


----------



## MadHouse

Mine do it just like a high five. Not fighting like.


----------



## i like my goats

do your goats scream for you till you come and then when you get there they ignore you and when you leave they start screaming again?


----------



## K.B.

Yes @i like my goats


----------



## Goatastic43

i like my goats said:


> do your goats scream for you till you come and then when you get there they ignore you and when you leave they start screaming again?


Yep! 100%!


----------



## Sfgwife

JML Farms said:


> No...i guess I don't have the same kind of weeds. I have a goat that likes attention. When she comes up to me, and I ignore her, she will take her hoof and scratch me until I love on her. As soon as I stop, she's back to pawing on me!


Oh dear yes but no no no! We have a wether that paws at us when he is not gettin his deserved attention. Scratchy hooves hirt dangit! So we walk away and he does not get the attention he thinks he should until he stands there patiently like a nice boy. He tries this also when i am cleaning their loft too... so the pawing is more at chest and shoulder height. I just pull him off and ignore him until i am done with the chore. He does not get rewarded for bad behavior.


----------



## Goats Rock

I have a Toggy doe that will come over and twist her head all over- soon as you scratch her shoulders and withers, she gets all these neck contortions!


----------



## MadHouse

Goats Rock said:


> I have a Toggy doe that will come over and twist her head all over- soon as you scratch her shoulders and withers, she gets all these neck contortions!


I have one like that!
The same goat also seems to have ADHD when being petted/scratched. She cannot hold herself still and moves non stop. Only if I scratch the front of her neck down to her check she becomes still.


----------



## Tanya

🤣 if you tickle Destiny in just the right place you get the zoomies... i love it and so does she.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

MadHouse said:


> Only if I scratch the front of her neck down to her check she becomes still.


Patch Work has always been a little stand-offish about being touched, petted, or groomed. He allows the contact without any objections, though it's obvious he only tolerates it. Now, give that boy some strokes to his cheeks in the area of the mouth corners to the ears and he is so into that sensation, he closes his eyes and his body melts like butter. Can't help but stroke his cheeks every chance I get, just because feeling him relax under my hands is intoxicating for me. Tah-Dah, my little "touch me not" would be purring if it were possible for goats to do so. Mutual pleasure, yep, it's nice. 🥰


----------

